# Rated trips reduced



## NeoTheOne (Aug 17, 2016)

I recently noticed that my rated trips as well as five star trips reduced by one. Earlier my rated trips and five star trips were as follows:

Rated trips: 124 and Five star trips:116

But today morning I noticed that stats were as follows:

Rated trips: 123 and Five star trips: 115

How did that five star trip just disappear from my account? Is someone at backend fudging with our ratings?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber works in mysterious ways


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Saw the same thing this morning, I assume there was a reporting error, don't really care, over 4.8 all is good.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Anything to screw the driver over


----------



## mikescooking (Apr 11, 2016)

I had my rating go down, after 3 weeks of not driving. I only pay attention to the less that 5 star trips, which didn't change. They erased all my positive feedback, and that was a pisser too


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Noticed a few trips removed on mine also. Less than 1%


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

-2 five stars wtf?


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

-1 5 star Wtf?


----------



## Cowboyup (Apr 22, 2016)

NeoTheOne said:


> I recently noticed that my rated trips as well as five star trips reduced by one. Earlier my rated trips and five star trips were as follows:
> 
> Rated trips: 124 and Five star trips:116
> 
> ...


Same thing here!! Noticed today.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

-2 5 stars now


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I believe they will be releasing ratings periodically, not instant update. Had none update so far today


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok... Here is one for you.
On Wednesday 8/17 before going online I took a screen shot of my rating. I had 1567 lifetime trips - 1179 Rated trips - 1005 5 star trips. I drove for about 5 hours and did 10 trips.
I didn't go online 8/18. Today 8/19 I opened the app and I now have 1577 lifetime trips - 1168 rated trips - 999 5 star trips... Somehow I lost 11 trip ratings and 6 5 star ratings...

In addition, I went from 4.82 last week to 4.73 this week.... Hummmmm


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

My five stars count dropped by 5 the other day.. I thought it was only happening to me.. Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes same here.. I saw 2 disappear after I rated a PAx


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Same here . 1 five star disappeared. Then I gave 15 rides. my ratings went up by 0.01 but rated trip still the same and lost 1 5 star trip .


----------



## Fawzi (Aug 21, 2016)

What is the reason? Why is that happening? Does uber remove 5star trips after a complaint ?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Either Uber is going to revamp the rating system or their servers are suffering from Y2K bug.. Rating fluctuates but the number of five star trips remain same.


----------



## Capcom (Jul 26, 2016)

Same here lost two stars and one of my trips is still processing after almost 24 hours


----------



## Jiynks (Aug 10, 2015)

My number of 5 stars was reduced by 13 over three days


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

I made the following complaint about an unpleasant passenger to Uber who scolded the F*** word and abused my car after I cancelled the trip for waiting more than 5 mins. After turning down Uber's request to make a verbal report on the phone, I was sent this email by a Wilma:

"Hi Lance,

Wilma here from Uber's Incident Response Team, stepping in for Stip.

Thank you for your reply. We appreciate you sharing with us your side of the story. No worries, we're just making an inquiry about the report, and in the spirit of transparency, we also want to get your feedback.

Just a gentle/friendly reminder, to act professionally whenever you're logged in on the platform and making trips as this may affect your service rating.

We're always here to listen to any of your concerns, so if you do have one, don't hesitate to email us about it."

After that my no. of rated trips and 5-star trips mysteriously dropped by half suddenly. And then the 5-star counts begun to automatically decline by 1 count about every 12 hours, whilst the Lifetime Trips and Total Rated Trips remained unchanged, as if my 5-star counts had been set into some sort of automatic decay.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is Uber siding with the customer and engineering a way to drop me into the deactivation zone of 4.6 discreetly and sneakily?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Okay guys/gals, after 8 tries I got feedback. They are aware of the bug in their system. It's happening to me, and you, and everyone else. I finally got a human to actually read my requests after many tries, and I received feedback that they are aware of the problem, and will fix it with an update in the app.

My question is... Why are there so many updates? I understand security and privacy issues, but holy crap, update every week? And with every update, one bug gets solved, and another bug occurs. My last 40-60 trips were not logged, and it took me 8 email replies to get a straight answer.

So I guess wait for Wednesday or Thursday for the "new" app update. We'll see what else is wrong with it then. All I know is, if I had $63 Billion riding on a "technology" company, I would be a little more invested in tightening up the app. Just saying.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> So I guess wait for Wednesday or Thursday for the "new" app update. We'll see what else is wrong with it then. All I know is, if I had $63 Billion riding on a "technology" company, I would be a little more invested in tightening up the app. Just saying.


And yet, driverless cars are being rolled out- yikes!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

lancengym said:


> I made the following complaint about an unpleasant passenger to Uber who scolded the F*** word and abused my car after I cancelled the trip for waiting more than 5 mins. After turning down Uber's request to make a verbal report on the phone, I was sent this email by a Wilma:
> 
> "Hi Lance,
> 
> ...


Would anything surprise you? Uber will side with the customer no matter what. If the customer says the world is flat Uber will agree with them.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

Uber finally replied to say that there is a bug in their app. Working to fix it. I think maybe they were trying to create some sort of algorithm with the ratings system to manipulate our behavior. I find that the rating system isn't working as intended to encourage respectful behavior for both riders and drivers. Instead, it seems to make riders think they can be rude or raise their voices at us even when they are in the wrong (pick-up point in bus lane, blocking traffic, drop-off points, being late more than 5 mins etc) knowing that we fear low ratings. They know Uber is unlikely to ban them even with low ratings as customers. 

Since neither riders nor drivers have any control over who they are matched to, of what use is the rating system except for Uber themselves? Consider this, if you are hired to do sales at a store and earns only commission based on which customers buy from you, would you be incentivised to give good service knowing that the customers cannot choose to come back to you again even if they wanted to?


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

lancengym said:


> Uber finally replied to say that there is a bug in their app. Working to fix it. I think maybe they were trying to create some sort of algorithm with the ratings system to manipulate our behavior. I find that the rating system isn't working as intended to encourage respectful behavior for both riders and drivers. Instead, it seems to make riders think they can be rude or raise their voices at us even when they are in the wrong (pick-up point in bus lane, blocking traffic, drop-off points, being late more than 5 mins etc) knowing that we fear low ratings. They know Uber is unlikely to ban them even with low ratings as customers.
> 
> Since neither riders nor drivers have any control over who they are matched to, of what use is the rating system except for Uber themselves? Consider this, if you are hired to do sales at a store and earns only commission based on which customers buy from you, would you be incentivised to give good service knowing that the customers cannot choose to come back to you again even if they wanted to?


You answered your own question. Uber keeps it anonymous for a reason, for them. But, if you pay attention to your pax, their rating, how the trip goes, and your rating (except for right now), you will usually begin to realize who gave you a bad rating or not.

Another thing, ever get a ping from someone who immediately cancels on you? And then the same person again, and again, with no payout? Go into your trips for the day, and leave rider feedback about it. Uber will ding them on it.


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

They always side with the passenger. I've noticed the same change. Also, when they get an issue comment they never give you a chance to review our rebut the claim.

Recently I had a night where I felt as all rides where flawless and everyone was fair. The next day there was a issue reported of unsafe driving.. WTF! I've had over 2000 rides and never had anyone comment, unsafe driving..

Uber offers the riders at the end of their ride to many options to rate you negatively, almost as if they are trying to get you rated poorly.

The rating system is a completely unfair system to begin with. It's based on last 500 rides and the riders can come back and rate you anytime they want. I have more than 500 UNRATED RIDES. So in theory in one day I can be rated for 500 rides.. So stupid!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Uberdriver_Orlando said:


> They always side with the passenger. I've noticed the same change. Also, when they get an issue comment they never give you a chance to review our rebut the claim.
> 
> Recently I had a night where I felt as all rides where flawless and everyone was fair. The next day there was a issue reported of unsafe driving.. WTF! I've had over 2000 rides and never had anyone comment, unsafe driving..
> 
> ...


That's also part of the recent bug. I got dinged for "cleanliness" last week.... I get comments (and even rider feedback in my profile) all the time on how clean my car is, even been told numerous times that I have the cleanest interior for an Uber vehicle that they have ever been in. I contacted Uber, got a standard canned form letter back, replied back, and then the cleanliness went away, but now it is replaced with "navigation." But when you go to rider feedback comments, there's nothing there. Every other time I open the app, it either says "no issues" or "navigation." This is just like the bug a couple of weeks ago when I went from zero complaints to 67 complaints in one single day, and I was like, um... WHAT!?!? Again, bug in the app.

With app updates almost weekly, I don't understand how something so simple as ratings, or feedback, can get so screwed up so often. You would think that this would be the easiest part of the software platform to manage. Now, dropped pins in the middle of a river, that's a completely different topic.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> You answered your own question. Uber keeps it anonymous for a reason, for them. But, if you pay attention to your pax, their rating, how the trip goes, and your rating (except for right now), you will usually begin to realize who gave you a bad rating or not.
> 
> Another thing, ever get a ping from someone who immediately cancels on you? And then the same person again, and again, with no payout? Go into your trips for the day, and leave rider feedback about it. Uber will ding them on it.


I haven't really had that, although I've experienced riders canceling and then rebooking again to take advantage of a drop in surge.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> That's also part of the recent bug. I got dinged for "cleanliness" last week.... I get comments (and even rider feedback in my profile) all the time on how clean my car is, even been told numerous times that I have the cleanest interior for an Uber vehicle that they have ever been in. I contacted Uber, got a standard canned form letter back, replied back, and then the cleanliness went away, but now it is replaced with "navigation." But when you go to rider feedback comments, there's nothing there. Every other time I open the app, it either says "no issues" or "navigation." This is just like the bug a couple of weeks ago when I went from zero complaints to 67 complaints in one single day, and I was like, um... WHAT!?!? Again, bug in the app.
> 
> With app updates almost weekly, I don't understand how something so simple as ratings, or feedback, can get so screwed up so often. You would think that this would be the easiest part of the software platform to manage. Now, dropped pins in the middle of a river, that's a completely different topic.


My sympathies there. I have a perennial "safety" comment as the top issue reported but nothing actually written when I open up the comments UI itself.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

lancengym said:


> My sympathies there. I have a perennial "safety" comment as the top issue reported but nothing actually written when I open up the comments UI itself.


Well hopefully the next rollout of the new app update corrects all of this... But I am sure some new bug will appear. I personally think that since the world-wide blackout happened 6 weeks ago, they are concentrating more on security than they are on functionality.


----------



## Moustafa Atef (Aug 24, 2016)

i have Same problem here in Egypt Rating system bugged now my "5" star trips decreased by 8 in 1 day and rated trips still same my rate dropped from 4.93 to 4.85 . i sent 3 mails till now no answer from uber


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> That's also part of the recent bug. I got dinged for "cleanliness" last week.... I get comments (and even rider feedback in my profile) all the time on how clean my car is, even been told numerous times that I have the cleanest interior for an Uber vehicle that they have ever been in. I contacted Uber, got a standard canned form letter back, replied back, and then the cleanliness went away, but now it is replaced with "navigation." But when you go to rider feedback comments, there's nothing there. Every other time I open the app, it either says "no issues" or "navigation." This is just like the bug a couple of weeks ago when I went from zero complaints to 67 complaints in one single day, and I was like, um... WHAT!?!? Again, bug in the app.
> 
> With app updates almost weekly, I don't understand how something so simple as ratings, or feedback, can get so screwed up so often. You would think that this would be the easiest part of the software platform to manage. Now, dropped pins in the middle of a river, that's a completely different topic.


The funniest thing happened, the issue about safe driving disappeared and my rating for 5 stars went back up...


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd rather they focus more on fair rates and tipping on the app. They should focus on keeping quality drivers, driving. There has been two improvements on the app that are really cool. 1. Set destination, has worked several times for me. I just wish they wouldn't limit us to two. 2. the feature to stop request for rides when you are in route with a pax. Sometimes a ride will be going to an area that is not in surge or in an area I don't want a ride from because I'd rather go back to an area that has better quality rides.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

NeoTheOne said:


> I recently noticed that my rated trips as well as five star trips reduced by one. Earlier my rated trips and five star trips were as follows:
> 
> Rated trips: 124 and Five star trips:116
> 
> ...


I got -2 5tars yesterday , their system went crazy


----------



## Uberdriver_Orlando (Apr 10, 2016)

My 5 start ratings went up and overall ratings went down.. WTF is going on?


----------



## Zimmermen (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok... So her it is Thursday and STILL no app update! How long does it take a multi-billion dollar company to fix a bug in their app... I'm thinking it's not on their high priority list...

...and still my star rating plummets!


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

uber is giving passengers a better ride experience by enabling them to deduct your five stars. So start passing out those gum, water, mint, snacks, coupons, and meals. Its the only way to not be replaced by a driverless car.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think the issue is so straight fwd. My last job was product manager of an app development team where I oversaw the programmers and UI designers to build an app, so I do know a thing or two. The ratings function, as some of you correctly suspected, is probably the easiest part of the whole partner and rider app to build and maintain - just a simple database and easy calculations. There must be a reason why Uber can't get it right... They must have fudged with it big time to put in place some sort of behind the scenes manipulation capabilities..

http://fortune.com/2015/11/13/david-plouffe-uber-driver/

Read the 2nd last para in this article. Uber is not admitting it but they must have overdid the fudging somehow and ****ed it up. My 5-star ratings started decaying automatically last week after I sent them an email to try and ban an abusive customer and voiced unhappiness about Uber's tactics, then after 3 complaints to Uber and a canned reply, it went back up automatically again. Throughout this up and down my total rated trips remained unchanged; only the 5-star count going up or down which of course affects the overall rating.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

My 5 stars and my rating fluctuated and went down. I'm not going to drive until it's fixed. Also had other serious glitches with the app, rides that ended hours ago reappeared and asked me to rate the pax. I had a whole nights worth of rides not calculating and my earnings not updating. The app is messed up so until they fix it I'm not driving.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

mikejm said:


> My 5 stars and my rating fluctuated and went down. I'm not going to drive until it's fixed. Also had other serious glitches with the app, rides that ended hours ago reappeared and asked me to rate the pax. I had a whole nights worth of rides not calculating and my earnings not updating. The app is messed up so until they fix it I'm not driving.


Hear ye hear ye!

I had a ride that overcharged the customer by twice the amt cos the route tracking went haywire and shot out by 30km in one line then back again. When I emailed Uber out of my own initiative to correct it (which effectively adjusted my own fare downwards by half) instead of being grateful they were so patronising to me. Today during morning peak hour they actually matched me to a ride more than 20km's away for a Uber Pool ride!

The app is indeed going a bit bonkers.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

lancengym said:


> Hear ye hear ye!
> 
> I had a ride that overcharged the customer by twice the amt cos the route tracking went haywire and shot out by 30km in one line then back again. When I emailed Uber out of my own initiative to correct it (which effectively adjusted my own fare downwards by half) instead of being grateful they were so patronising to me. Today during morning peak hour they actually matched me to a ride more than 20km's away for a Uber Pool ride!
> 
> The app is indeed going a bit bonkers.


20 km is nothing... I got a ping the other day for 17 miles, 24-minute ETA. That's 28.3 km. Longest drive/ETA I have ever gotten by far.

My rated trips won't move. My 5-star trips went down, then back up, and stuck at the same number they were at before this mess occurred a week ago. Oddly, my overall rating went down, then back up again, then now up one more notch to 4.88 instead of the 4.87 it was at.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> 20 km is nothing... I got a ping the other day for 17 miles, 24-minute ETA. That's 28.3 km. Longest drive/ETA I have ever gotten by far.
> 
> My rated trips won't move. My 5-star trips went down, then back up, and stuck at the same number they were at before this mess occurred a week ago. Oddly, my overall rating went down, then back up again, then now up one more notch to 4.88 instead of the 4.87 it was at.


Hi ptuberx,

LOL. I forgot to mention that I live in Singapore, a small island 40km long and 30km wide. At 20km that's asking me to literally drive 2/3 of the way across the country from the southern tip (where I was at) to the northern top.....It was morning peak hour traffic too. Traffic jams everywhere... we normally received pings no more than 5km away at the very most..


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I am educated about the size and population density of your country. I understand the traffic challenges in your market.

No need to "LOL," I was simply sharing my reply to agree with you that the system is screwed up right now, just like when then entire system crashed 7 weeks ago world-wide, and no one was Ubering for over 2 hours across the world.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I am educated about the size and population density of your country. I understand the traffic challenges in your market.
> 
> No need to "LOL," I was simply sharing my reply to agree with you that the system is screwed up right now, just like when then entire system crashed 7 weeks ago world-wide, and no one was Ubering for over 2 hours across the world.


Don't worry. I wasn't mocking you. honest, If I came across like I did, then my apologies.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

lancengym said:


> Don't worry. I wasn't mocking you. honest, If I came across like I did, then my apologies.


No worries my friend, drive safe.


----------

